# Who is your favorite classical music composer?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

So, assuming that you have a favorite composer, who is he/she?

I believe that a poll like this has probably been done before, but never with the new system of 25 options. Also, I wonder what are the preferences of the current members of TC in terms of composers. 

The names in the poll were ordered chronologically, by date of birth. It's possible to change your vote in this poll later, in case you want to.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Hearing works that were not available when I was younger has only confirmed my preference for Debussy. Sometimes his music is very close to what I identify with, but there are also compositions that seem completely "other" yet I still want to listen to them. A favorite composer must be capable of surprising me, over a long time period. I don't expect to find everything attractive right away.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

As someone with extensive knowledge of statistics, this poll type of setup of choosing one answer is quite appropriate, since (a) these results better exhibit niche group leanings while still making very good data as 'top composers,' and (b) we haven't this type of poll result yet, in a significant while. So, all is fine here.

Furthermore, my favorite musician of all time is Johannes Brahms, very well-balanced in all musical aspects, except for form where he seems to me to dominate everyone on the board. I need not mention who's close behind, as irrelevant here.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't like choosing just one, today it is Mozart, tomorrow Saint Seans for example. Sorry .


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Debussy is my favorite composer of all-time. For years, his music was an enigma to me and I just didn't have the experience to understand it. I think one of the keys to understanding him is through his solo piano music. For me, this is where I heard the composer completely unfettered with nothing but his harmonic/melodic invention on display. Loving the piano music, all of the other genres he wrote in opened up shortly thereafter. I still find something new in every work of his that I listen to and his music sounds so timeless like it's written in some kind of stream-of-consciousness. Of course, he was a meticulous craftsman in that I read he would sometimes spend days just on four measures of music.  Anyway, I could spend months not listening to him and I could hear many pieces in my mind. When you've reached this kind of level, I'd say you're pretty much in love with a composer's music and this how I feel about Debussy.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have _one _favorite. Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius and Shostakovich are the ones I listen to the most so I guess it would be one of them if I had to choose just one. Today I have a soft spot for Beethoven so I voted him.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Mozart or Beethoven. I’ll give the edge to Beethoven.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mozart. There's a shedload of other music I'd hate to be without, but Mozart's is the music whose absence would give me withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## partisan (Oct 18, 2021)

For me, no other composer has written works as spiritually enriching as Beethoven. Bach would be a close second.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> As someone with extensive knowledge of statistics, this poll type of setup of choosing one answer is quite appropriate, since (a) these results better exhibit niche group leanings while still making very good data as 'top composers,' and (b) we haven't this type of poll result yet, in a significant while. So, all is fine here.
> 
> Furthermore, my favorite musician of all time is Johannes Brahms, very well-balanced in all musical aspects, except for form where he seems to me to dominate everyone on the board. I need not mention who's close behind, as irrelevant here.


As someone with nonexistent knowledge of statistics, Brahms is also a favorite of mine, but if forced to choose just one, it would have to be Bach. 🥴


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Xisten267 said:


> So, assuming that you have a favorite composer, who is he/she?
> 
> I believe that a poll like this has probably been done before, but never with the new system of 25 options. Also, I wonder what are the preferences of the current members of TC in terms of composers.
> 
> The names in the poll were ordered chronologically, by date of birth. It's possible to change your vote in this poll later, in case you want to.


Jan Dismas Zelenka—a glaring omission. 🥴


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

It might also be interesting surveying what everyone's _favorite_ _works_ by their favorite composer are (if they have any.) These are my Top 8 personal works by Brahms:



Ethereality said:


> Symphony No. 3
> Double Concerto
> Clarinet Quintet
> Piano Concerto No. 2
> ...


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Tchaikovsky, with Beethoven and Dvořák in a close second and third place.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

My favourite composer is Richard Wagner; I've never heard emotions expressed through music so vividly and truly like in his operas; they may be long and complex with a dense counterpoint, but they have such an harmonic richness, a colourful orchestration, an intensity as well as a thoughtful, meditative component that it's impossible not to feel impressed for me.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

haziz said:


> Tchaikovsky, with Beethoven and Dvořák in a close second and third place.


We think alike. Can’t live without the Nutcracker.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Bach, Beethoven and Brahms are the true musical giants in my world, but Sibelius´ music has given me the greatest musical moments of my life -- the most numerous, the most profound, the most cathartic and the most ecstatic. So I chose Sibelius.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite is Bach. Primary runners-up are Shostakovich, Mahler, and Weinberg.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

with Janáček, I had to start the ball rolling in the "other" category. Runner would be Bruckner and then perhaps the just-mentioned Weinberg. None of the traditional three B's would be in the top 10. (Bach would struggle to make the top 50)


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Beethoven, especially late Beethoven. Unoriginal choice, I know.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

ORigel said:


> Beethoven, especially late Beethoven. Unoriginal choice, I know.


Unoriginal or not, it's my choice as well. I can't think of anything more humane and profound in western music than Beethoven's late quartets and sonatas.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> Unoriginal or not, it's my choice as well. I can't think of anything more humane and profound in western music than Beethoven's late quartets and sonatas.


Neither can I!


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

Bruckner, followed by Mahler, Shostakovich, Schnittke and Ives.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't have one favorite composer. Can't even pick one favorite 20thc Russian composer. Maybe one favorite early Renaissance composer (Dufay) or one favorite early Classical composer (CPE Bach).


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

there are certainly no greater quartets (than Beethoven) and it's questionable whether the sonatas have been surpassed either, though I might give the nod to Schubert. But, the "Pastoral" aside, there are any number of symphonists I prefer to Beethoven, enjoyable though the works undoubtedly are.


----------



## toasino (Jan 3, 2022)

[QOOTE="Xisten267, post: 2402776, member: 51509"]
So, assuming that you have a favorite composer, who is he/she?

I believe that a poll like this has probably been done before, but never with the new system of 25 options. Also, I wonder what are the preferences of the current members of TC in terms of composers.

The names in the poll were ordered chronologically, by date of birth. It's possible to change your vote in this poll later, in case you want to.
[/QUOTE]
Perhaps opera composers should be separated from non-opera classical composers?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

toasino said:


> Perhaps opera composers should be separated from non-opera classical composers?


Why? Opera is a very important category of classical music, as much as symphony, chamber music or sacred choral music for example in my opinion, and I wouldn't want to be without it's most famous creators. Richard Wagner in particular is one of my absolute favorite composers and I'm tempted to vote for him (I didn't vote yet). Maybe I should create a link to this poll in the opera subforum so that the members there participate too.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

toasino said:


> [QOOTE="Xisten267, post: 2402776, member: 51509"]
> So, assuming that you have a favorite composer, who is he/she?
> 
> I believe that a poll like this has probably been done before, but never with the new system of 25 options. Also, I wonder what are the preferences of the current members of TC in terms of composers.
> ...


Perhaps opera composers should be separated from non-opera classical composers?
[/QUOTE]

You are absolutely right, more the once, I can add .


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm just glad that my favorite composer just happens to be the best composer: J.S. Bach!


V


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Bach sits proudly at the top of the composers' pyramid, looking admiringly at Mozart floating above them all.


----------



## Bunky (Jan 2, 2019)

I would be interested in the qualifications of the person deciding who's the best composer before being influenced by their choice.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bunky said:


> I would be interested in the qualifications of the person deciding who's the best composer before being influenced by their choice.


 I guess its the composers you listen the most, the composer you always goes back too , that you have a genuine natural affinity with his music.


Spotify just send me my 2022 review and it says that I am in the 0.01% top listener for brahms in time worlwide. I dont know if I should feel proud or worry that I may be crazy nuts for his music...

Not even counting cds and vinyls.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wagner. Check my post history, it's been almost 12 years and Wagner is still my #1. Our great partnership is longer-lasting than most marriages. Even after all these years his music still enthralls and fascinates, he is the love of my life. You loose and decadent scoundrels who change your favorite composer every other week... Tsk tsk!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Wagner. Check my post history, it's been almost 12 years and Wagner is still my #1. Our great partnership is longer-lasting than most marriages. Even after all these years his music still enthralls and fascinates, he is the love of my life. You loose and decadent scoundrels who change your favorite composer every other week... Tsk tsk!


You will have a lot to talk about with new member @Lisztianwagner who also is a hardcore Wagnerian. I am, too, but only to a small degree. I love _The Ring_ and _Parsifal_, but I did listen to _Tristan und Isolde_ one time (the Böhm recording). For someone who doesn't listen to Wagner much, I sure have amassed a rather large CD collection!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Neo Romanza said:


> You will have a lot to talk about with new member @Lisztianwagner who also is a hardcore Wagnerian. I am, too, but only to a small degree. I love _The Ring_ and _Parsifal_, but I did listen to _Tristan und Isolde_ one time (the Böhm recording). For someone who doesn't listen to Wagner much, I sure have amassed a rather large CD collection!


Yes, I have taken note of @Lisztianwagner. I welcome some competition!


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> You will have a lot to talk about with new member @Lisztianwagner who also is a hardcore Wagnerian. I am, too, but only to a small degree. I love _The Ring_ and _Parsifal_, but I did listen to _Tristan und Isolde_ one time (the Böhm recording). For someone who doesn't listen to Wagner much, I sure have amassed a rather large CD collection!





Couchie said:


> Yes, I have taken note of @Lisztianwagner. I welcome some competition!


😁
Briefly, not to go off the rails of the original discussion: it's great to see other long-lasting Wagnerians! Wagner has been my favourite composer for, more or less, as much time as you, 12 years.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Wagner is my favorite along with Mozart.

I thought about opening a coffee shop and calling it "Wag & Wolf" or "Wolf & Wag" and playing classical music there. But then I thought most people will think it's a shop for dogs or something.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> But then I thought most people will think it's a shop for dogs or something.


That only seems to make it even better. 🐶


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Wagner was a genius. Too bad he focused the majority of his creative output on opera


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Mozart. There's a shedload of other music I'd hate to be without, but Mozart's is the music whose absence would give me withdrawal symptoms.


I had to think about if for 5 or 10 seconds. 

Love Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven. But love the *'Zart* just a little more than the others.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Wagner was a genius. Too bad he focused the majority of his creative output on opera


Yes, I understand what you mean. He did it intentionally anyway, in the essay _Art and Revolution, _if I remember correctly, he said: "The most urgent and strongest need of the perfect man and artist is to communicate himself – in all the fullness of his nature – to the entire community. And he can't go that far except in drama."


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Whoever I'm most keenly listening to at the moment--that's my favorite. Which would most likely be J.S. Bach, Guillaume Dufay, Claude Debussy, Maurice Ravel, Georg Frideric Handel, W.A. Mozart, F.J. Haydn, L.V. Beethoven, Johannes Ockeghem, Thomas Tallis, Jean Sibelius, Antonio Vivaldi, William Byrd, Guillaume Machaut, Claudio Monteverdi, Richard Wagner, Johannes Ciconia, Philippe de Vitry, Sergei Prokofiev, or Gustav Mahler: all composers that have meant a great deal to me over my life; though not exclusively so. 

The point being that I don't want to have a single favorite composer. Rather, I'd prefer to have as many favorites as possible.

However, if I were forced to pick just one, I'd choose Josquin Desprez, because the more I listen to Josquin's music, the more astonishing his genius & humanity becomes to me. 

Here's a favorite 'desert island disc' in my collection to explain why,


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Lisztianwagner said:


> Yes, I understand what you mean. He did it intentionally anyway, in the essay _Art and Revolution, _if I remember correctly, he said: "The most urgent and strongest need of the perfect man and artist is to communicate himself – in all the fullness of his nature – to the entire community. And he can't go that far except in drama."


"The perfect man and artist" (Wagner was a humble man) can communicate himself in all the fullness of his nature in a more abstract musical form like the symphony.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Mozart: see my current avatar.  Something I posted elsewhere recently:



> I am of course a Mozart fan too. He's my favourite composer, and I think the greatest who ever lived. To me his music is something of a moral vision of the universe: utterly balanced, utterly transparent, utterly rational in the manner of high classicism, but (and this is the difficult part) that rationality is utterly alive, suffused with an ineffable beauty from a seemingly endless fountain of cantabile melody. If the universe is nihilistic, there is always Mozart's music there as being something that is comprehensible, pure, humane. (And then there is his unsurpassed understanding of musical drama that comes through especially in his operas, but I could go on...)


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Josquin13 said:


> Here's a favorite 'desert island disc' in my collection to explain why,


That Involata is perhaps my favourite recording of the entire Renaissance. There's a lovingness and serenity in it which is just awe-inspiring.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> "The perfect man and artist" (Wagner was a humble man) can communicate himself in all the fullness of his nature in a more abstract musical form like the symphony.


I certainly agree about that; what I wanted to say was just that Wagner thought only in musikdrama there could be, like in the Ancient Greek theatre, a perfect union where music, dramaturgy, dance, poetry, figurative arts converged, in order to achieve a perfect synthesis of the all works of art; that's why he preferred to compose operas and rarely ventured out in the symphonic field. 
But I agree it's a pity he didn't convey his volcanic mastery in other forms of music, like symphony, I wonder what he would have been able to compose!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Gallus said:


> That Involata is perhaps my favourite recording of the entire Renaissance. There's a lovingness and serenity in it which is just awe-inspiring.


I feel exactly the same way. & I've never heard a better performance of the motet. For me, that was the Orlando Consort in their best line up (to date). I don't think I've ever heard better counter tenor singing than from Robert-Harre Jones on that album.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Machiavel said:


> I guess its the composers you listen the most, the composer you always goes back too , that you have a genuine natural affinity with his music.


This captures it more or less for me. I don't know if I have an 'all time' favourite, but there is always a handful of composers I go back to, for a sort of comfort, Debussy and Satie, but also Bruckner feature very prominently. And depending on the mood it can be Haydn or Mozart. There are also composers I listened to a lot in my youth (e.g. Tchaikovsky) but almost never listen to now.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

This year it was mostly Delalande and Messiaen. Spotify calls this Trad Goth Gotic. We are everywhere, roaming the dark dressed in black, limping a bit, singing the Dies Irae...


----------



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the combination of *Mahler*'s orchestral works with *Faure*'s chamber works. 
If I had to choose one, I'd go with Mahler. The adagio to his 9th is my favorite piece of art/entertainment.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

56 out of 59 members felt represented by 15 of these composers. 15 is too much. A bunch of novice balogne is what that is. Let's get this figure down to 10 by next quarter.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Lisztianwagner said:


> I certainly agree about that; what I wanted to say was just that Wagner thought only in musikdrama there could be, like in the Ancient Greek theatre, a perfect union where music, dramaturgy, dance, poetry, figurative arts converged, in order to achieve a perfect synthesis of the all works of art; that's why he preferred to compose operas and rarely ventured out in the symphonic field.
> But I agree it's a pity he didn't convey his volcanic mastery in other forms of music, like symphony, I wonder what he would have been able to compose!


Oh my goodness! Had Wagner written a few symphonies... They would have been right there on the very top with Beethoven.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Josquin13 said:


> Here's a favorite 'desert island disc' in my collection to explain why,


It is wonderful how clean and pure the intervals, chords and melodies are. There is nothing of the annoying dominance of equal temperament.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

Waehnen said:


> Oh my goodness! Had Wagner written a few symphonies... They would have been right there on the very top with Beethoven.


To tell the truth, he had; he composed a Symphony in G major and an unfinisched Symphony in E major, when he was young; but they are just juvenile works.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Xisten267 said:


> So, assuming that you have a favorite composer, who is he/she?
> 
> I believe that a poll like this has probably been done before, but never with the new system of 25 options. Also, I wonder what are the preferences of the current members of TC in terms of composers.
> 
> The names in the poll were ordered chronologically, by date of birth. It's possible to change your vote in this poll later, in case you want to.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Xisten267 said:


> So, assuming that you have a favorite composer, who is he/she?
> 
> I believe that a poll like this has probably been done before, but never with the new system of 25 options. Also, I wonder what are the preferences of the current members of TC in terms of composers.
> 
> The names in the poll were ordered chronologically, by date of birth. It's possible to change your vote in this poll later, in case you want to.


Today, it's St. Saens!


----------



## partisan (Oct 18, 2021)

partisan said:


> For me, no other composer has written works as spiritually enriching as Beethoven. Bach would be a close second.


I was enraptured by Beethoven's piano sonatas when I wrote this and, while they're still incredible, I would have to turn this statement around. Bach is the most spiritually enriching with Beethoven (specifically the piano sonatas) being a close second!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not one vote for Haydn, Schubert and Schumann 🙁


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Not one vote for Haydn, Schubert and Schumann 🙁


Also Handel and Stravinsky. I too think that this is rather surprising.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I should have directly included Puccini in this poll. He's one of the main names missing, I think.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Although I venerate Wagner, Bach, Mozart and Brahms, I think it would not be sincere of my part to vote for anyone else other than Beethoven. After all, he is my idol and favorite of all musicians, and his works have been the core of what I really enjoy listening to in music since I began to explore CM some fifteen years ago. Beethoven is my major musical shelter - when things are not going well in my life, it's usually to his music that I look for, and it is it that helps me get better. I'm obsessed by his last completed symphony and if I could choose a single piece of music to bring with me after I depart from this reality, it would be it.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Not one vote for Haydn, Schubert and Schumann 🙁


I would pick Schubert for piano works if that counts


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My favo(u)rite = Charles Koechlin


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> My favo(u)rite = Charles Koechlin


Interesting choice. I love Koechlin, too. What would your 'Top 5' favorite works of his be?


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Mendelssohn, Liszt and Ravel are not on the list, obviously.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Waehnen said:


> Mendelssohn, Liszt and Ravel are not on the list, obviously.


Neither are any of the important post-war composers.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> Neither are any of the important post-war composers.


Sorry, I don´t know what you mean. The OP is a list of composer from all ages.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Waehnen said:


> Sorry, I don´t know what you mean. The OP is a list of composer from all ages.


Composers who made a name for themselves post-WWII are not well represented. Where's Ligeti? How about Elliott Carter? Boulez? Takemitsu? Classical music didn't stop after WWII.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> Composers who made a name for themselves post-WWII are not well represented. Where's Ligeti? How about Elliott Carter? Boulez? Takemitsu? Classical music didn't stop after WWII.


Yes, thanks! Sorry, my bad!

I thought you were saying that "neither Mendelssohn, Liszt or Ravel are important post-war composers". As though that would have explained why they were not listed.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Neo Romanza said:


> Interesting choice. I love Koechlin, too. What would your 'Top 5' favorite works of his be?


Sure thing.

#1 for me is _Le buisson ardent_.
2nd fave = _Ballade_ for piano & orchestra
3rd place: _Les heures Persanes_

4. The 1921 _Quintette_
5. _La méditation de Purun Baghat_


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> #1 for me is _Le buisson ardent_.
> 2nd fave = _Ballade_ for piano & orchestra
> ...


I love all of these works and firmly agree with your first choice of _Le buisson ardent_. What a masterpiece! We're in dire need of a more modern recording of _Ballade_. All I own is the old EMI recording and it's a serviceable performance, but I can imagine there being more nuance brought out within, especially with the advances of recording technology. He seems to be rather neglected here on Talk Classical and that's a shame as I see Koechlin as a link between Debussy and Messiaen.

What do you think of the Stuart Bedford recording of _Le livre de la jungle_ in comparison with Zinman's? Too bad that Heinz Holliger didn't recording all of this work. He only lacked recording the songs. The same with Leif Segerstam on Marco Polo.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am not sure I could point to one favorite composer. I voted "other".

I guess if I was forced to pick just one, it would be Elliott Carter.

But I place several others at the same level: Ligeti, Charles Wuorinen, Penderecki.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think of the Stuart Bedford recording of _Le livre de la jungle_ in comparison with Zinman's? Too bad that Heinz Holliger didn't recording all of this work. He only lacked recording the songs. The same with Leif Segerstam on Marco Polo.


I consider the 2-disc RCA album with Zinman to be the go-to definitive edition of these works, but I still love the Segerstam because it was my 1st exposure to Koechlin's "Jungle Book" and his interpretation imparts more overall mystery to these pieces. I rarely return to the Stuart Bedford edition - this recording sounds too 'distant' for my tastes.

Sometimes, though, I prefer CK's oboe sonata or bassoon sonata or his Poeme for Horn & Orchestra over some of those opuses under the 'jungle book' umbrella.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> I consider the 2-disc RCA album with Zinman to be the go-to definitive edition of these works, but I still love the Segerstam because it was my 1st exposure to Koechlin's "Jungle Book" and his interpretation imparts more overall mystery to these pieces. I rarely return to the Stuart Bedford edition - this recording sounds too 'distant' for my tastes.
> 
> Sometimes, though, I prefer CK's oboe sonata or bassoon sonata or his Poeme for Horn & Orchestra over some of those opuses under the 'jungle book' umbrella.


Yeah, Zinman would be my go-to recording of _Le livre de la jungle_ as well. What did you think of this newer Koechlin recording?










I hope these same forces return and record works within Koechlin's oeuvre that haven't been recorded yet or, at least, record some works that haven't had any recordings in decades like the _Ballade_ you mentioned earlier.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Neo Romanza said:


> Yeah, Zinman would be my go-to recording of _Le livre de la jungle_ as well. What did you think of this newer Koechlin recording?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have this one (yet). Thanks for the info - I hope to get this album in the near future.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> I don't have this one (yet). Thanks for the info - I hope to get this album in the near future.


You're welcome. This will be the third recording of _The Seven Stars' Symphony_ and maybe the third for _Vers la Voûte étoilée_.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Xisten267 said:


> So, assuming that you have a favorite composer, who is he/she?
> 
> I believe that a poll like this has probably been done before, but never with the new system of 25 options. Also, I wonder what are the preferences of the current members of TC in terms of composers.
> 
> The names in the poll were ordered chronologically, by date of birth. It's possible to change your vote in this poll later, in case you want to.


Date of birth... but you stopped at 1906. ???????


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan (Jun 19, 2014)

Chronologically, Handel was born a month before Bach, therefore...Handel is above Bach, as it should be.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

eljr said:


> Date of birth... but you stopped at 1906. ???????


I assumed that the composers born after Shostakovich would receive few, if any, votes, but now I think that perhaps I should have directly included someone like Ligeti, Boulez or Carter in the poll. The thing is, there's a limit of 25 options, so it's difficult to please all voters.


----------

